
Coronavirus stimulus bill fails to move forward, McConnell cites 'obstruction' - notlukesky
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/congress/top-democrats-say-they-re-not-yet-ready-sign-coronavirus-n1166021
======
whateveracct
Pot meet kettle

